# Awwww, morning puppy snuggles



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Poo in the house, wee in the house, puppy nipping, early mornings, cabin fever and then..... Snuggles to make it all worthwhile!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep so worthwhile  I totally agree ... 

The toilet training will be mastered, the puppy nipping will stop and early morning will become later .. then all you are left with is a cuddly cockapoo   perfect .....


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well we are working on all of the above and i am cOnfident it will all come in its own good time, we have perfected 'on your mat' and 'stay' whilst we are eating dinner now, and she just sits and watches us outside the kitchen door, which i dont think is bad at all considering her age!! Very proud mummy!!! Also she had cockapoo playtime in the garden with her new poo friend merlin who is her 2 yr old half brother (apricot), it was sooo cute, they were doing the doodle dash around the garden together... Little and large!! Lol, next time i will film a video and upload it to ilmc


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Merlin & Boo .. that would be lovely to see .. 

I am impressed with the stay command whilst eating your dinner .. we are still trying to master Sit and Down .. and that is just my hubby, he is so hard to train .. but I have faith we will get there .. only been training for 15 years lol xxx wow I am old


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah husbands are the hardest... Boo doesnt miss a trick, as soon as my hubby comes home she knows that hes a big softy and is instantly trying to get up on the sofa, because she knows he will let her!!! The only thing i am finding to be a total pain is that she can fit thru the stairgate in the lounge... Makes it very difficult to get anything done!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Boo in so little .. stair gate not doing its job lol .. Boo sounds like she is settling in perfectly .. keep up the good work xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Boo! She is just so cute. 

Well done on the training - you're going to have such a delightful dog

x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks victoria, I think she will be great in the end! At the moment however she is as mad as a box of frogs!! Lol... Honestly, she has been a crazy ball of energy for about 2 hours!!! Honestly, she is hyper! More than ever... Im hoping its not the origen im feecing her actually....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She sounds exciting! Remind me is she working or show cross? 

I wouldn’t have thought that Orijen was making Boo hyper – it’s supposed to be very pure in relation to other kibble products. Some people find it’s too rich for their pups though…

Turi x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

She is show cross! Lol  so, i dont think it makes a huge difference  butter wouldnt melt at the moment as we are having sofa snuggles , she has had a carrot this morning thoughand i think that has worn her out


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving the pictures Claire, little Boo is a cutie. I love reading her name, always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks clare! Uncle boobies u mean? Lol


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aaaawwwww Boo is so cute 

Kx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Boo is beautiful! x


----------

